# Do I have derealization?



## Matt.H (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello all I am new to this forum.I just wanted to share my story.In August of this year I started experiencing weird thoughts of derealization.I woke up one day and felt like I was living in a dream.I do not know what to do about it but I also have been getting thoughts of suicide as well which is annoying.I have never had any problems in the past I was just a normal high school teenager until this past summer everything went wrong.I still go to school and hangout with my friends though and I don't have any other problems that I can think of.I am going to see a doctor on Thursday hoping to get some help.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Matt.H said:


> Hello all I am new to this forum.I just wanted to share my story.In August of this year I started experiencing weird thoughts of derealization.I woke up one day and felt like I was living in a dream.I do not know what to do about it but I also have been getting thoughts of suicide as well which is annoying.I have never had any problems in the past I was just a normal high school teenager until this past summer everything went wrong.I still go to school and hangout with my friends though and I don't have any other problems that I can think of.I am going to see a doctor on Thursday hoping to get some help.


That's exactly how it started with me, I woke up one day and I was DP'd. Now I don't know if your thoughts of suicide are like plans to do it (and DONT DO IT) but make sure you clearly state what is going on with a doctor. Because for me I have fears of two things: going crazy and going depressed. So If sometimes I feel more depressed than usual I might get anxious about that and get unwanted intrusive thoughts about suicide but I am not suicidal (get what I mean?).

So just make sure you word that correctly to a doctor because some doctors will instantly jump at medication if they hear something like that. Also before you go to the doctors I highly suggest you read the symptoms here so that you can bring them to your doctor as a reference. When I first went to the doctor the only thing I could explain is "I feel off, and I don't feel right" and he asked me If other people were controlling my thoughts.Doctors seem to jump at that kind of stuff without really hearing you out.

Here is the symptoms list and I'm sure if you came to this site you'll relate to some of them:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/23037-dpd-depersonalization-disorder-symptom-domains/


----------



## Matt.H (Nov 1, 2011)

Jayd said:


> That's exactly how it started with me, I woke up one day and I was DP'd. Now I don't know if your thoughts of suicide are like plans to do it (and DONT DO IT) but make sure you clearly state what is going on with a doctor. Because for me I have fears of two things: going crazy and going depressed. So If sometimes I feel more depressed than usual I might get anxious about that and get unwanted intrusive thoughts about suicide but I am not suicidal (get what I mean?).
> 
> So just make sure you word that correctly to a doctor because some doctors will instantly jump at medication if they hear something like that. Also before you go to the doctors I highly suggest you read the symptoms here so that you can bring them to your doctor as a reference. When I first went to the doctor the only thing I could explain is "I feel off, and I don't feel right" and he asked me If other people were controlling my thoughts.Doctors seem to jump at that kind of stuff without really hearing you out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and no I do not want to commit suicide its just the thoughts are starting to annoy me.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Matt.H said:


> Thanks for the reply and no I do not want to commit suicide its just the thoughts are starting to annoy me.


Yeah, the thoughts keep coming back because you put fear and energy into them. So your mind keeps bringing it up, some stupid anxiety thing. Eventually you just gotta be like fuck it I dont care about these thoughts.


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Jayd said:


> Yeah, the thoughts keep coming back because you put fear and energy into them. So your mind keeps bringing it up, some stupid anxiety thing. Eventually you just gotta be like fuck it I dont care about these thoughts.


exactly I'm not suicidal and never will be but i cant stop the thoughts and they are so annoying and scary.


----------



## 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

What you feed will grow, what you starve will die. God Bless.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Try google ing mindfulness of
thoughts and emotions , it'll help you have the thoughts and feelings without getting caught or attachted to them


----------

